# Unable to ssh as regular user

## audiodef

I'm unable to ssh to a server as a regular user, but I am able to as root. Has anyone else experienced this problem?

----------

## Progman3K

What exactly happens?

If you open a terminal and type

ssh user@machine

What is the output?

----------

## Hu

OP: do you mean that running /usr/bin/ssh as a normal user fails, without regard to the login name on the server, or do you mean that /usr/bin/ssh user@server fails, without regard to the UID of the ssh process on the client?

----------

## audiodef

Aha. Using ssh user@host works. I was just using ssh host. I'm guessing it's a security issue that it works this way.

----------

## Atle

Normally, if you don't specify user@, ssh will use your current user name, which means you should have a user with the same user name on the remote machine.

I've never heard about requiring user@ as a security measure.

----------

## audiodef

 *Atle wrote:*   

> Normally, if you don't specify user@, ssh will use your current user name, which means you should have a user with the same user name on the remote machine.
> 
> I've never heard about requiring user@ as a security measure.

 

I got it now. Thanks for clarifying.   :Smile: 

----------

